# Taking the Leap. '81 Starcraft Seafarer Conversion



## HahnZooKeeper (Jan 27, 2012)

Well, we're doin' it!!! My boys and I are rebuilding/converting our '81 Starcraft Seafarer. We just got this boat from a good friend of mine this past summer for a song. Almost literally!!! I paid $150 boat/motor/trailer. All were/are in great condition and how could I complain anyway?!? The motor wouldn't start, but a simple carb rebuild and a set of plugs and the '74 Mercury 110 came to life. I think my 8 & 9 year olds were more excited than I was! On our maiden voyage (after many correspondance with the State) I was more than relieved when there were NO leaks in the hull. The trailer pulled straight and easy. We did have to replace the wiring on the trailer, but that was a small price to pay and was relatively simple.
But now that it's winter, I've got an itch that needs scratching. I have been checking out this fantastic website since we got the boat and seen many of the cool conversions of these old tin buckets. It's our turn. We are going to try a front and rear casting platform with a flat floor in the middle.
Here are a few pics of the progress so far. Check'em out and please comment. I hope to learn and steal shamelessly from anyone who's got similar experiences. And even ones who don't!
Thank you, Jeremy The Musky Bucket


----------



## Wayfaraway (Jan 27, 2012)

Looks great so far! It is very addicting. Even after you are "finished", you will always be tweaking it. Lol. Have fun with it! It's great your kids are involved.


----------



## shawnfish (Jan 27, 2012)

ID BE CAREFUL WITH A 110HP ON THERE,IM WILLING TO BET THAT BOAT IS NOT RATED FOR THAT BIG OF MOTOR. BE SAFE, THAT THING SHOULD DO ABOUT 80MPH WITH ALL THOSE HORSES. WHAT YR AND MAKE IS YOUR MOTOR?


----------



## shawnfish (Jan 27, 2012)

WITH THAT BIG OF MOTOR ON THERE I WOULD ADD A 18 INCHX18 INCH PEICE OF 1/4 0R 3/8 ALUMINUM OR WOOD ON THE BACK OF YOUR TRANSOM FOR A LITTLE EXTRA STRENGTH, AS POSTED A MINUTE AGO I DONT THINK THAT BOATS MADE FOR THAT BIG OF ENGINE AND HORSEPOWER BUT I COULD BE WRONG. CHECK YOUR USCG PLATE FOR CAPACITIES ON WEIGHT AND HP


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jan 27, 2012)

shawnfish said:


> ID BE CAREFUL WITH A 110HP ON THERE,IM WILLING TO BET THAT BOAT IS NOT RATED FOR THAT BIG OF MOTOR. BE SAFE, THAT THING SHOULD DO ABOUT 80MPH WITH ALL THOSE HORSES. WHAT YR AND MAKE IS YOUR MOTOR?




I don't think it's 110hp but the model 110 which is like a 10hp motor. I could be wrong but I would not think anyone would put 110hp motor on that boat.


----------



## HahnZooKeeper (Jan 28, 2012)

Yeah, I'm sorry. That's a 9.8hp motor. 110 is just the model Mesrcury used. 110hp would be scary!


----------



## atuck593 (Jan 28, 2012)

Thats a nice boat you have there I have a Seafarer myself. Be careful lol making modifications can become addiciting. I started my build last year and I already have a list of things I would like to add to my boat before the spring. Good luck with your build, I look forward to seeing what you do with it.


----------



## HahnZooKeeper (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks atuck,
Yours is on of the builds I have taken alot of good info from. Hope we can share more info about our Seafarers. 
Yeah, I'm already having to catch myself and slow down a little. Just when I say that's it, I want more!!!

More pics coming soon, working on my battery tray as I type this.


----------



## PitFishin' (Jan 29, 2012)

i started a few weeks ago and my mind never stops.... i think im driving my wife nuts because its all i talk about  , cant even go outside without stoping to stare at it and wonder what else i can do to make it even better.


----------



## atuck593 (Jan 29, 2012)

Glad to know my build helped a little bit. I love my Seafarer nice and stable for it's size. I mean I have stood on my front casting deck several times when boat traffic on the lake calmed down just to stand and stretch my legs for a little. 

As for things I want to add, like Pitfishin', I am driving myself crazy in a good way thinking I can add this or that. My list for this year includes so far painting the new to me motor I bought at the end of last season (18hp Evinrude), a new bow mount trolling motor, new stern anchor light, close up a few storage compartments to help store things a little better, build lights into the sides of the middle deck to see at night, and hook up small red night fishing lights on the bow and stern casting decks that would provide just enough light at night.

Ha like I said the list has started but it's only the end of January, so it may grow by the end of April lol.


----------



## HahnZooKeeper (Jan 30, 2012)

Here are a couple of pics of the battery tray. It still needs to be welded and the tabs bent up slightly to match the ribs in the boat where it will rest. 
As you can probably see from my previous post pics, I do NOT have alot of space to work in. This has been a challenge. I get whatever space the kids haven't taken over and the wife still allows. LOL!

I'm glad the ice is on the water, I've got work to do!


----------



## ShowMeGuy (Feb 3, 2012)

Looks like you are doing a good job on that battery tray... Keep that up and I'm sure your boat will give the appearance it came from the manufacture that way! 
I always try to do it right and not jerry rig stuff together so the next guy won't be cussin' me! 
Keep it going!
ShowMeGuy


----------



## HahnZooKeeper (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks ShowMeGuy,
I do just that. I am trying really hard to make sure, even if I can't afford the high dollar stuff, that I find a way to make it look professional (or at least like I care about it). I really do want to pass this boat on to my boys when they're ready. 
Right now we're trying to figure out the storage situation with the floor plan. I would like to keep the heavy stuff low and the lighter stuff wherever it fits best. I need suggestions on storage for my net and rods. They seem to be the most awkward items that anyone would have onboard. They need to be out of the way until you really need them. I'll try to get a floor plan on here as soon as I can.


----------



## HahnZooKeeper (Feb 4, 2012)

I am also looking for suggestions on what to use for replacing my transom (other than laminating two pieces of 3/4" plywood together). My dream is to get a piece of white oak, but so far the dream is not even close to reality. I need a 1-1/2"x9-1/4"x55" piece for the transom and I was wondering what others have used. I would like a solid piece rather than plywood.


----------



## Wayfaraway (Feb 4, 2012)

Those pesky fishing nets can be tough to store. They make a folding net that stores very well and small. It is pretty inexpensive, and pretty tough when expanded out. https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B001FTU7YY/ref=redir_mdp_mobile
This one is made by Frabil and they make bigger ones too. Hope this helps.


----------



## HahnZooKeeper (Feb 5, 2012)

Yeah, those collapsable nets are nice, but we already have a nice Frabil Power Catch Walleye/Muskie net. I have a couple of ideas I'm currently tossing around. One; lay the handle down but the net against the inside hull wall with a bungie cord. Two; the far more complicated idea, create a thin cubby slot in the floor board to put the net/ring in when not in use, but ready in an instant.
Anyway, here's the second rendition of the floor plan. Which could be subject to change.


----------



## Wayfaraway (Feb 5, 2012)

I am sure however it ends up is going to be great! That's the beauty of these mods, they are all one offs! No one is alike.

I learned so much from this forum. Ideas, other peoples mistakes (although I still made a bunch). 

Good luck with the build! And have fun with it!


----------



## HahnZooKeeper (Feb 6, 2012)

It's been unseasonably warm here in N.E. Indiana and I heard there was a football game on today, but I'd rather work on the boat. Besides my Packers aren't playing (I watched for the commercials). A few good ones (Sketchers one with the dog racing).
Anyway, I got my marine grade plywood yesterday, and I was itching to get started on that portion of the big build. Called my fellow "Cheesehead" and he was more than happy to give me a hand. So we got the front section of the floor cut and fit in. Not quite as easy as I though! I'm the kind of guy who likes to measure (at least) twice before cutting once. Especially when it's my hard earned money on the "chopping block"!!! But any day working with friends is a good day by my standards. THANKS Cheesehead!!!
Take a look at my pics and let me know what you think. Remember, I have a frame of 2x2's that will support this floor when done. I also picked up my transom "protector" plate a few days ago from the great folks at Metal Supermarkets. They did a fantastic job cutting and bending me a piece of stainless that will wrap around my transom when I get it completed. It's gonna keep that massive 9.8hp Mercury from digging in to the transom and the outside shell of the boat at the stern.
Oh yeah, where would I be without the help of my 8yr old Caleb. He is my shadow when it comes to getting things done around here. I love it!!!


----------



## HahnZooKeeper (Feb 7, 2012)

Got the two back floor pieces fitted yesterday. Another beautiful day, I just couldn't let it go to waste. It's looking more and more like my vision. 
Talked with my Dad on the phone for an hour and forty-five minutes yesterday and he said he might have found me a place to get a solid piece of white oak for my transom. Now I'm getting excited about that! I'm hoping that works out, I really want a solid piece of white oak instead of two pieces of plywood glued together.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Feb 7, 2012)

That’s coming along nicely. Floor seems to fit perfectly =D>


----------



## KevinWI (Feb 7, 2012)

looks great!


----------



## gillhunter (Feb 7, 2012)

Your boat is looking great =D> 
Where are you fishing? I am from Elkhart county originally.


----------



## ShowMeGuy (Feb 7, 2012)

HahnZooKeeper said:


> I need suggestions on storage for my net and rods. They seem to be the most awkward items that anyone would have onboard. They need to be out of the way until you really need them.



Fishing nets? Who has those? I usually only catch small fish if I'm LUCKY!!.. Never been an issue..  #-o


----------



## HahnZooKeeper (Feb 8, 2012)

gillhunter said:


> Your boat is looking great =D>
> Where are you fishing? I am from Elkhart county originally.


 Thanks, my boys and I are mainly staying in N.E. Indiana. Allen, Noble, Steuben, etc... We're hoping to put a few Muskie in the boat this year. My buddy got me addicted to chasing them. The prospect of catching a 40"+ fish is exciting. Even just a follow-up is cool. (had a couple last year)
Thanks again for the kudos on the boat, it means alot to have input from others such as the folks on this site. What a wealth of knowledge and resources. 
Hoping to find a piece of white oak today for the transom.


----------



## musky3765 (Feb 8, 2012)

just make sure you can handle that big 110 Mercury!


----------



## HahnZooKeeper (Feb 8, 2012)

musky3765 said:


> just make sure you can handle that big 110 Mercury!




I will try. LOL!!!


----------



## musky3765 (Feb 8, 2012)

Get the net see ya at the boat show!


----------



## HahnZooKeeper (Feb 8, 2012)

musky3765 said:


> Get the net see ya at the boat show!




Well well well, this can only mean one thing! It"s about time you got on here! Thanks for all your help, couldn"t have done it without you!
Bye the way, very crafty "Get the net!"


----------



## HahnZooKeeper (Feb 11, 2012)

Well I picked up a beautiful piece of white oak yesterday to replace the old rotted transom. Call me "Crazy", but I really wanted a solid piece of wood for my transom (not the sandwiched plywood). So I called around and got everything from "We can't do that." to "Sure we can do that for $25 a board foot." But a guy referred me to an Amish sawmill and wow They custom cut a piece of white oak fo me1-1/2"x9-1/4"x 60" for $10. Yeah it's a little moist yet and it's rough cut, but it was $10!!! And it's gonna be beautiful!!!
I also picked up a couple of pieces of aluminum for the bow-mount platform yesterday. These are "behind-the-scenes" pieces, but every bit as important. I am also looking for a good deal on carpeting. If anyone has a tip, I would really appreciate it. 
I'll get some pics as soon as I get a day off


----------



## LonLB (Feb 11, 2012)

I assume you guys fish Webster/Barbee Chain and a few others?

Been down there a few times, and never do any good.


----------



## HahnZooKeeper (Feb 12, 2012)

Yeah, we hit Webster a couple of times last year (got skunked!!!). Ran out of time before we got to the Barbee Chain, but believe me, it's on the list for next season. High on the list. With a little luck and a ton of hard work, the "Musky Bucket" will be ready for this spring though.
Thanks for the response.


----------



## LonLB (Feb 12, 2012)

HahnZooKeeper said:


> Yeah, we hit Webster a couple of times last year (got skunked!!!). Ran out of time before we got to the Barbee Chain, but believe me, it's on the list for next season. High on the list. With a little luck and a ton of hard work, the "Musky Bucket" will be ready for this spring though.
> Thanks for the response.




Maybe we could share a boat down there this next year.
I've been on Webster, and Barbee, but every time it's been EARLY in the year with water temps still in the mid-lower 40's


----------



## PitFishin' (Feb 12, 2012)

comin along nicely! =D>


----------



## HahnZooKeeper (Feb 19, 2012)

Hello, 
Just an update on my progress. I've been working on my transom and got the the piece of white oak cut out. Just waiting a little while before applying the urathane. I have some sanding and finish work to do first anyway.
I have also been doing alot of the little things like brackets and smaller stuff that can be done indoors. Got the trolling motor platform brackets as well as the mount itself almost complete. And tons of research on this site, putting together "The List". 
Had two pretty nice days this weekend, today was cold though (colder than it looked!!!). But the boys and I got a few things done like the transom cutting and laying out the floor to decide where to have storage hatches etc... 
I was, however informed today that the "Honey-Do" list is still more important than the boat! So I will be working doubley hard to make sure that I can still get the boat done as well. I feel like a politician, trying to please everyone!

Glad for the nice days, but it needs to be winter too.


----------



## novaman (Feb 20, 2012)

You've got a great project going , and it's looking great. This project is of special interest to me, as I'm the "old guy" at Metalsupermarkets here in "The Fort". Great to see a "local" project in the works. Don't forget to bring a picture or 2 by for the "project board" here. Great to see a family project like this. =D>


----------



## HahnZooKeeper (Feb 24, 2012)

Thanks novaman,
I've been relying on You, Theresa, and the rest of the gang over there for years with all of "my little projects". We're always greeted with a big smile and a kind word, not to mention the fantastic customer service and product knowledge! 
I hope to do you "one better" when it comes to getting you folks some pics for the "Project Board". We'll bring the boat by some time (maybe after a day on the lake) and show off all the great things you helped with. And hopefully show off a trophy Musky or Bass or Crappie too!!!
I stopped by today to pick up a few more pieces after getting my battery tray from the welder's. I would say we're almost half way done with this part of our conversion. Just taking it one day at a time.
Take a look


----------



## novaman (Feb 24, 2012)

That's a real neat idea on the battery tray, :idea: I'll have to keep that in mind when I'm working on my next one. Saves on heighth and also makes for a very sturdy mount. Keep up the good work, it's coming along beautifully.


----------



## HahnZooKeeper (Mar 27, 2012)

Well, it's been a while since my last post. Alot of great things happening, not the least of which the weather that allowed me to get a bunch of stuff done on the boat. Alot of the little detail type stuff, but it *will* pay off in the end. It was feeling like we were just creeping along barely getting anything done, then we had two plus weeks of BEAUTIFUL weather. What a blessing!!! Hope you enjoy the pics.


----------



## devilmutt (Mar 27, 2012)

'81 Seafarer, nice boat...same as mine.


----------



## Manitoba_Turbo (Apr 15, 2012)

I really like how the floor in your boat is tucked into the "grooves" that run on either side (at least it looks that way,lol). I think that's going to be the project for my 16' Seafarer next winter. :beer:


----------



## HahnZooKeeper (Apr 21, 2012)

Thanks Turbo. Yes it does tuck into the "water line" groove. I wanted to try to bring the rigidity back to the hull after removing the center seat. It took a while to get it to fit properly, but it already helps and I haven't even begun to fasten anything down yet.
The next step is eurothaning the wood and sealing the inside of the hull. Then we can actually fasten the floor and frame to the hull. We'll be cutting out a couple of cubby holes for storage. I want a cubby just for 3700 series tackle boxes. I bought a couple of those boxes last year and they're really versatile. The only things holding us up right now are TIME & MONEY, so if anyone has extra of either of those, let me know and I will come get them!!! LOL
We've been "stealing shamelessly" from others on this site as well as other places for ideas for this project and thanks for all of the advice and support so far from all of you. I wish I had some new pics to upload, but soon I hope to have more.


----------



## HahnZooKeeper (Apr 21, 2012)

On another subject, does anyone have an idea for tying the floor frame to the support brace up in the bow of the boat. I have a few 2x2's coming together there and I can't figure out how to connect them. The horizontal frame is solid, just need to attach it to the vertical support to the bottom side somehow. Take a look at the pic, it's kinda hard to see, but it's the best pic I could get to show it.


----------



## 1munford (Apr 21, 2012)

nice looking boat


----------



## HahnZooKeeper (May 15, 2012)

Well I am finally getting a little time and money to get back to work (emphasis on little!!!). The next thing that needed to be done was urethane all of the wooden pieces. I had an extra $40 bucks burning a hole in my pocket at the beginning of the month, so I blew it on a gallon of urethane and a few $.99 paint brushes. Almost cheaper than gas!!! LOL. 
We have most of the floor pieces done and the transom has a simple carving in the one end. Man, when I put the first coat of urethane on the transom it really brought out the amazing natural color of the white oak. It looks beautiful!!! I could not be happier with it. I still had to cut the hatches out in the casting deck, so I knocked that out. It turned out pretty good to this point.
The next step will be the BIG one... putting a sealant on the hull. I'm leaning towards that Gluvit stuff. I've heard alot of guys on this site blogging about it with good revues. Only problem is, at this rate it will take me three months to afford a gallon of it! Is it worth it or is there another alternative? 

Check our progress:


----------



## atuck593 (May 17, 2012)

Nice work... I love colors and lines in the wood brought out by a stain and sealer. It's kind of expensive stuff but you shouldn't need a gallon of Gluvit. I used a quart on my 14 footer. I hit all the seams and rivet heads on inside with a light coat first. I wasn't sure how far one quart would take me, but I was able to get two more good coats over the seams and rivets easily.


----------



## HahnZooKeeper (May 17, 2012)

Thanks atuck. I was thinking it would take a gallon to do the whole inside of the hull. But you're saying you just did all the seems and rivets. Makes sense I guess, it shouldn't even leak anywhere else. Where did you get your Gluvit? I've seen it on ebay. Also, do you have any suggestions for carpet? I need "Bang for the Buck".
I just hope we can finish before the season is over for the year. It's been a slow process, but I'd rather do it right than fast. 
Anyway, thanks for the input. I appreciate it.


----------



## atuck593 (May 17, 2012)

Umm I think I just bought my Gluvit from Ebay or the Amazon Marketplace. Ha unless you have a punctured hull, the seams and rivet heads would be the only place it would leak, I would think. I priced marine grade carpet from BPS, Cabelas, and even several other online merchants. Its some expensive stuff. I ended up buying mine from Lowes. Its outdoor grade patio carpet and was less than half the cost as the other stuff. So far its held up very well. Will it last as long as the expensive stuff... only time will tell but even the expensive stuff needs to be replaced after awhile too.


----------



## txneal (May 18, 2012)

Hahnzookeeper: I've been checking out the photos of your boat and I like the idea of that piece of plywood that is directly behind the bow cap. I have the same boat and would like to create some space for mounting a spotlight up there, so I'm wondering how you attached that to the boat??? I would appreciate if you could elaborate on how that is attached and maybe provide a good photo of it. Thanks!


----------



## fishinnut (May 18, 2012)

Do you think that removing the center bench seat will effect the rigidity of the boat? Would some type of strut on each side be an option??


----------



## HahnZooKeeper (May 20, 2012)

fishinnut,
Yes I thought long and hard about just that. That's why I came up with a floor frame design that would bring back as much (if not all) of the original rigidity as possible. The floor frame will tie directly to the ribs in the boat hull and the 3/4" marine grade plywood floor, while wedged in the "waterline" groove, will be attached to the floor frame via #10x1-1/2" SS deck screws. Even during a fitting, the boat"s rigidity was enhanced dramatically. So I' m looking forward to fastening everything down and seeing what it feels like.


----------



## HahnZooKeeper (May 20, 2012)

A buddy of mine came over yesterday and gave me a great idea to brace the casting deck frame. So this morning, while I put another coat of urethane on the other pieces, I made this brace. Check it out.


----------



## fishinnut (May 21, 2012)

Looking good!!


----------



## HahnZooKeeper (May 23, 2012)

Well, so far we've got a total investment (including the cost of original $150 purchase and the $370 trolling motor) of $1028.51. Way less than new, plus it has a little bit of me and the boys sweat in it! Totally worth it, wouldn't you say???

Wait a minute... The trolling motor (a gift) was more than the whole boat, motor, and trailer??? Oh yeah!!! That DOES sound funny!

The really funny part is my wife accidentally appraised it at $3000 two months ago!!! (during an argument). I wouldn't sell it for less than $5000 HaHa!!! WOULDN'T SELL IT!!! *EVER!!!*


----------



## HahnZooKeeper (May 29, 2012)

Hey,
Does anyone have a good suggestion as to what type of fastener(s) I can use to attach the 3/4" marine plywood to the 2x2 wooden frame-work? Do I just use SS deck screws? Or is there an actual marine fastener? 
I'm also almost to the point where I'm contemplating whether or not to paint the exterior of the boat. It would be easier while the boat can be flipped over, but has anyone ever painted the exterior after? What primer and paint should I use?

Thanks, Jeremy


----------



## HahnZooKeeper (Jun 2, 2012)

I hope it's just that everyone has been working on their tins or too busy catching fish that I haven't heard from anyone. I need some feedback on this subject as it is next on my list of things that need to be done to the "Musky Bucket". 
Has anyone ever heard of and or worked with "Amazing Goop Coat It" epoxy sealant? If so, what are your thoughts? I stumbled across this stuff while trying to find Gluvit at the lowest price possible. I have seen several posts on this site and others that say Gluvit is one of the best if not the best sealant for these tins. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## TheMaestro (Jun 2, 2012)

HahnZooKeeper said:


> Hey,
> Does anyone have a good suggestion as to what type of fastener(s) I can use to attach the 3/4" marine plywood to the 2x2 wooden frame-work? Do I just use SS deck screws? Or is there an actual marine fastener?
> I'm also almost to the point where I'm contemplating whether or not to paint the exterior of the boat. It would be easier while the boat can be flipped over, but has anyone ever painted the exterior after? What primer and paint should I use?
> 
> Thanks, Jeremy



SS screws are perfect, so are good quality deck screws, at much less cost. Are you carpeting ?


----------



## HahnZooKeeper (Jun 3, 2012)

Yes, I'm carpeting all of the horizontal surfaces vertical surfaces are going to be bare urethane finished wood.
Is it normal to run screws in after the carpet is on? What does that do to the carpet if anything? I had to trim quite a bit from my hatch doors just to get one layer of carpeting to fit between. Any pointers on how to do that too?


----------



## radgumbo (Jun 3, 2012)

Nice job...I really liked the framing system and your attention to detail. Great mod.


----------



## HahnZooKeeper (Jun 7, 2012)

I can finally see the light at the end of the tunnel. Got some sealant today, I'm gonna get it on this weekend (hopefully)!?!


----------



## HahnZooKeeper (Jun 13, 2012)

We applied the "Coat-It" sealant today. A couple days before the primer, then some paint. Thanks "Cheesehead", Couldn't have done it without you!!!


----------



## HahnZooKeeper (Jul 5, 2012)

Almost a month since my last post. Just pluggin' away at it when I can. Really hot here lately, then a power outage. Priorities changed a bit. I have had a little time to work on her though.
Hope to finish soon :roll:


----------



## HahnZooKeeper (Jul 5, 2012)

Long way to go; short time to get there!


----------



## novaman (Jul 6, 2012)

Looking great! Keep up the good work. =D> 

How long were You without power? I'm about 25mi NE of the Fort and we were out form Fri @ 3:20, til Sun @ 2:30, thankfully I bought a generator 15yrs. ago since we're the last house on the line that serves our road. Kept 2 frigs. 1 freezer and the well going strong. We even managed to watch Nascar Sat. nite, and had a fan running to make it bearable in the house. Surprisingly it only used about 15 gal. of gas for all that time, sure beat the alternative. :lol: 

Novaman


----------



## HahnZooKeeper (Jul 7, 2012)

Novaman,
We got our power back on Tuesday a little after noon. Borrowed a generator from my boss (not such a bad guy) and made it through. They say "it's like camping"!!! IT'S NOTHTING LIKE CAMPING! That heat!!!
Anyway, trying not to let that slow us down, we got a little more work done on the boat this week and managed to go fishing with a buddy last night. Caught a couple little ones, but had a blast. 

So blessed to have an awesome God, great family, good friends, and to live free!!!


----------



## Mr. Fahrenheit (Jul 7, 2012)

man, this boat is looking great. im curious to how you secured the supports for the casting deck to the bottom of the boat. also the frame for the floor?


----------



## HahnZooKeeper (Jul 10, 2012)

Mr. Fahrenheit said:


> man, this boat is looking great. im curious to how you secured the supports for the casting deck to the bottom of the boat. also the frame for the floor?




Mr. Fahrenheit,
Thanks for the compliment, we've been working really hard. The casting deck will be supported primarily by rivets holding the new deck frame to the original front seat. But also with a series of angular 2"x2"s up front and gravity. (Check out some of my earlier pics to see what we've done.) If that doesn't help let me know, it's just really difficult to describe what we did. 
As far as the floor frame goes, I'll be posting some pics of that soon. I made some simple custom brackets to attach the cross members to the ribs in the hull, (I hope they work?!?). Then I plan to make two custom length risers for each cross member for additional support. Finally back-fill it with foam for sound dampening and flotation.


----------



## HahnZooKeeper (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm not sure, but I think we're in the home stretch! Mounting the floor frame and shopping for carpet and paint. (Sounds like one of those "Home Improvement" shows. BORING!!!) Just kidding, they're cool... in their own way. 
It's true though, we're almost there. I can smell it!!! Alot of hard work, but well worth it I think. (I hope my family enjoys and appreciates it too.) Worked a little yesterday and today on the floor frame, check it out.


----------



## novaman (Jul 18, 2012)

Looking great, just keep herding the zoo in the direction You need, and it'll be done in no time. Maybe we could have a boat show at the shop, and let people see just how fanatical we can be about our boats. 8) ( Our wives already know :wink .


----------



## HahnZooKeeper (Jul 18, 2012)

Sounds great.


----------



## HahnZooKeeper (Jul 22, 2012)

Here's our latest work. Floor frame finished and a coat of paint.


----------



## HahnZooKeeper (Aug 7, 2012)

Hey guys,
It's been a little bit since my last post. We've been busy with the rest of our lives and have only had a little time to work on the boat. I know most everyone is out on the water enjoying their boats and boy, do I wish we were too! But I really just want to take my time and do it right. No regrets. 
Finally got the courage yesterday to drill throught the top rail to install the mounts for the trolling motor deck. I was sweating bullets for a minute (just didn't wanna screw up!) But it went really well. Got a roll of marine carpet, but forgot all of the overlap of the levels (OOPS). I'll need more. Time to install carpeting. Fastened the casting deck to the old front seat (36 bolts and 50 rivets). Made a piece of conduit for the bow electrical from 1" PVC, just need to mount it down. 
I'll have some more pics soon, I'm getting excited now!


----------



## HahnZooKeeper (Aug 11, 2012)

Update 8/10/12:

Checked transom fit as well as did some final drilling in the protector plate. It's looking good, just need to find some "truss head" screws locally, it's been difficult. I would like to use Truss Heads rather than round/pan head only because of the head diameter. (it's what was used before.) Sand it once more and another coat of urethane, and it's done!!! Every time I mention urethane anymore, my wife rolls her eyes! It's comical!
Got a start on the carpeting... Did NOT realize how difficult it was!!! Had my 15 yr old boy helping me, what a trooper, we worked for a solid 1-1/2 hrs on our first 4 pieces. Check pics, pretty happy with results. 
Finally, I was out at my local Wal Mart and found the seat posts I have been looking for on clearance. Originally $12 marked down to $3. SOLD!!! For things like this, I love Wal Mart! So check your Wal Mart and get what you can!


----------



## HahnZooKeeper (Aug 11, 2012)

Oops, Wrong pic of transom!!!


----------



## HahnZooKeeper (Aug 12, 2012)

Getting some pieces carpeted, fitting as I go. Found a couple of issues with the hatch doors, didn't build in enough clearance for the carpeting (thought I did). Other than that, it's going really well.


----------



## HahnZooKeeper (Aug 19, 2012)

Well, we got a little more done this week. I would like to be further along, but "slow & steady" won the race...right???
Found out that when you wrap carpet around the panels during installation, it adds almost a half inch to the overall dimension! Had to remove the carpeting and re-cut the hatch doors. Grrr!!! Other than that, it's gone pretty well I think (knock on wood!). Speaking of wood, I hope you all like the use of the wood on the panels. It's not for everyone, I was just thinking of the old Chris-Craft boats. Just beautiful.
Anyway, check out the fit so far. Also did a little more painting.


----------



## HahnZooKeeper (Aug 21, 2012)

Well, my wife really did it this time! She got me an awesome 5-switch panel from Seasense. So naturally, I had to get it mocked up as soon as I opened the box! I Love You Honey!!! Thank you. Can't wait to go out on the boat... just you and me :wink:


----------



## Brandon (Aug 22, 2012)

shes looking good man!


----------



## bigwave (Aug 22, 2012)

Looking good, this project has come a long ways.....keep up the good work. I also like the green on wood look.... =D>


----------



## HahnZooKeeper (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks Guys,
More than anything, I have needed patience. I have to resist the urge to "Just get it done!" and continue to do things the way we have been.


----------



## Brandon (Aug 23, 2012)

HahnZooKeeper said:


> Thanks Guys,
> More than anything, I have needed patience. I have to resist the urge to "Just get it done!" and continue to do things the way we have been.



I have to do the same thing. I want to just get mine done but I know if I take my time it will turn out way better!


----------



## HahnZooKeeper (Aug 23, 2012)

Brandon,
Trust me it's so worth the wait! Resist the temptation to "gitRdun", because that's what it will look like when you're done. It's a marathon, not a sprint. Best of luck to you. Hope to see your build when you get it done "right".


----------



## Brandon (Aug 25, 2012)

HahnZooKeeper said:


> Brandon,
> Trust me it's so worth the wait! Resist the temptation to "gitRdun", because that's what it will look like when you're done. It's a marathon, not a sprint. Best of luck to you. Hope to see your build when you get it done "right".



I have a stockpile of pics saved up


----------



## HahnZooKeeper (Aug 27, 2012)

It's in, It's in... The transom is in!!! Pics coming later today.


----------



## HahnZooKeeper (Aug 27, 2012)

Well, here are the pics. I hope you like it.


----------



## HahnZooKeeper (Sep 20, 2012)

Well alot has happened since my last post. Primed and painted the boat, tested for leaks out on the water, mounted the front casting deck, and a bunch more. Check it out.
We still have to mount the main floor (as soon as I can afford the seat bases I want!!!), run wire, Mount the trolling motor deck, battery compartment needs to be finished. As you can see, we still have quite a bit of work. But I really think we can get out for a couple of Muskie Hunts yet this season.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Sep 21, 2012)

That is coming along nicely - very clean looking - great job :beer:


----------



## HahnZooKeeper (Nov 12, 2012)

It's been a while since my last post and alot has happened. Had a little trouble with my computer to start with. (Always a bit of a setback) Well, it looks like we've gotten the boat "ready" just in time for the end of the season! 
It's been almost 11 months since we started this project and we're really still not done, but enough is done we can at least take her out once before the weather gets bad. 
Here are a couple of pics to chaeck out.


----------



## Gators5220 (Nov 12, 2012)

Man that thing looks sweet, and I love how you did it with your kids, teach em a hard days work pays off...nothing in the world better than that...good job sir... =D> =D> =D>


----------



## HahnZooKeeper (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks Gator. It's been alot of work mixed with patience and learning, but totally worth it. We're still not all the way done, but we did get the chance to take her out this past Sunday. My buddy "Cheesehead" and I each took our boats out, and let me just say this, "We should have just stayed home!" Thankfully everything turned out fine, but the wind was terrible. At least I got the "Worst case scenario" right out of the gate! Once we got away from the landing (almost 45 min.!) the boat performed awesome! It is so much more stable even in that wind and the almost 2ft waves. Needless to say, I was very happy with that. Then it came to getting back on the trailers. OH BOY!!! That was an even bigger struggle followed by a soaking. 
Lesson learned! We will NOT be doing that again! Oh yeah, and not even a fish in the boats.


----------



## Gators5220 (Nov 14, 2012)

That happens sometimes man, in life as I'm sure you and all of us know, the best lessons are from mistakes.


----------



## ultra353 (Nov 16, 2012)

Really nice job on your machine! Looks fantastic. How did you like the "coat-it"? Did it completely seal it? Would the gallon size completely cover the inside of your boat? I just picked up a new project and the previous owner used some type of tar on every rivet on the front and bottom side of the boat, i`m in the process of removeing it and want to seal it from the inside. Just curious on your thoughts . Thanks


----------



## Moccasin Don (Nov 18, 2012)

Zoo,
What paint did you use? Sorry if I missed it in the posts, but it looks great. Very nice job on the whole project. You guys will enjoy it.


----------



## HahnZooKeeper (Nov 20, 2012)

Well Ultra to answer your question(s). Yes, I like the "Coat It" product, but be careful when working with it. It starts out a little watery, stays that way for a while, then really starts to thicken up fast. Ask a friend to help, you'll be glad you did. Secondly, a gallon will be enough to do your boat and probably a friend's boat too. I used a quart (just right) on the seams and rivets because of a post I received on this blog that said "Why coat the whole boat, when only the rivets and seams are gonna leak. If you leak somewhere else, you've got bigger problems!" I hope this helps you.
Moccasin Don, we used Rustoleum "Top Side" paint on both the interior and exterior. I think it comes in four colors. Just be sure to use a good "self etching" primer and scuff up the primer and paint before the next coat. We put two coats on the outside using a roller. It dried real smooth, I was surprised/pleased at how well it turned out.
Thanks to this website and its members, we got alot of great advise. We "Stole Shamelessly" and built a boat we will hopefully be able to enjoy for many years. I hope that others can use some of the successes AND failures from our build to do their own. I have had a great time working on this project with my boys and have met some great people along the way. I still have a couple of things I want to do, so look out for more posts as we button her up before the start of next season. Particularly the electrical stuff.


----------



## jasper60103 (Nov 20, 2012)

I enjoyed reading your thread, and no doubt you created some great memories
with the family. Good job. =D> 
You'll be all set come next season. Enjoy!

jasper


----------



## Starcraft14 (Jan 6, 2013)

It's great to see other Seafarer 14s out there. I'm starting a build on mine Tuesday (1/8/13). I'm going to build a huge front casting deck with plenty of underneath storage, and modify the rear deck as well. I'm planning on raising the decks to within 3" of the top rail. How will this affect the "tippiness" of the boat?


----------

